# Renaissance Wax



## dancampbell60 (Sep 23, 2009)

I was in the local Woodcraft Store yesterday, looking for CA glue and an easy general purpose finish for green turned pieces from my lathe. I was torn between a good wax that can be easily retouched and salad bowl finish. " The clerk recommended Renaissance Wax (he's a woodworker, also). I did buy it and now I am wondering if I made the best decision. It is a micro-crystalline wax but it does not give an ingredient list containing the proportions or even the type waxes. 
My question is if anyone of you are familiar with this product and its properties. At $27.00 for about 4 oz. it is not inexpensive stuff. He did say that a small amount goes a long way (especially on wood turnings).


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't know specifically for green turning, but it is a good finish and a little does go a LONG way. Here is a shot of my computer desk top, a simple 18" wide walnut slab sanded to 400 and finished with pure tung oil and Renaissance wax. I originally made it as a trestle hall table but it made for a better computer desk. The finish has held up to much use with little/no upkeep. It's been in service for 5 years now.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Come to think of it while on the subject here is my old computer desk (some guy bought it, funny story for some other time) This was before I had a decent digital camera so the picture is poor. Same finish pure tung oil and Renaissance wax. This was sanded to 400 maybe even 600 I can't remember, it's a 24" wide figured maple slab. That is the thing about oil and Renaissance wax you really have to sand the wood, you are finishing the wood not finishing the finish like thicker products where you put on a coat and sand between. But I like that, it looks and feels like natural wood (and is still protected) I don't like a thick coat of goop on some projects, especially things like a desk I am going to touch often.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

80% Mineral Spirits
20% Micro-crystalline waxes (petroleum derived)

In small quantities, I can buy the raw wax for about $25 per pound.

The big advantage to this stuff is that it is acid-free, unlike natural waxes.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I did the same thing you did. I was at Woodcraft, looking at finishes, among other things. I was going for the Renaissance wax, and the guy recommended General Salad Bowl Finish. I am satisfied with it, it dries quickly and has a nice shine. I don't use it on green wood, but on dry wood it is a good choice.

We were probably at he same Woodcraft. Fairfield? It would be too weird if we spoke to the same salesman.


----------



## dancampbell60 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the responses; I now feel better that I paid $27 for 2 oz. of what I knew only by it's promises (I guess we've all done that).


----------



## Kerux (Oct 7, 2007)

I've got a blog on food safe finish here at LJ. You can make your own. Ren Wax in not food safe.


----------

